# Rimwax or poorboys wheel sealant



## P4ULT

as above please any advice appreciated.


----------



## astormatt

I have not used Rim Wax but i have the Poorboys and its brilliant, can be a git to remove sometimes if i leave it to long.
2 coats and you are sorted for months :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

I've only used poorboys of the two, did consider the other but a friend used it and told me not to 

I tried poorboys back to back with migliore wheel wax though, and that's lasted MUCH longer and was easier to use


----------



## amiller

neither. fk1000p and can be used on paint


----------



## christian900se

Poorboy's is much better than Rimwax in almost every single way. Better durability, easier to apply and remove, and leaves a better finish.


----------



## Rich

I would plump for the Poorboys as you can at least layer it.

Though - Since buying my FK1000P I rarely bother with the Poorboys now though.


----------



## Edward101

Poorboys wheel sealant is a great product and smells pretty nice too. Leaves a nice finish and durability is very good.
But Fk1000p is a better buy as you can use is on the paintwork and exhaust etc as well.


----------



## Maggi200

I've just seen the migliore prices, not sooo much of a bargain now as it's had a fair price rise  good job my pot is sooo blooming big and it goes on superthin. Poorboys failed on one side of my car (was testing it against migliore) due to the salt and rubbish and a lack of me having time to wash it. Has left me with alloys that are gonna be hard to clean! Best bet is to not drive the car and dry store it  probably cheaper than all these products too


----------



## Escort God

only ever tried rimwax and think its good stuff,









but not used the other so cant comment on that


----------



## ajc347

maggi112 said:


> I've just seen the migliore prices, not sooo much of a bargain now as it's had a fair price rise


How much has it risen by James?

The prices on Shinereama appear to have remained constant.


----------



## P4ULT

i have used rimwax and found it ok but there seems to be good support for poorboys plus its cheaper where do i find fk1000p how much is it


----------



## rds1985

I've got both and don't really think there is much between the two, very similar texturewise but the poorboys does smell a lot nicer! if iwas picking one it would poorboys but similar productsboth are good


----------



## Mini 360

Only used PB but its VERY good! 3-4 coats works great and lasts a pretty long time.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Poorboys is a great product, and smells nice. I also like Opti Seal for wheels as it's easy to use and no residue to get off.


----------



## Guest

Wheel Guard or Fk1000p.

Have got 6 months protection with one layer of the wheel guard.

fk1000p lasted just over 2 months.

I doubt either product mentioned will last as long as the wheel guard.


----------



## remal

poorbys gets my vote very good on my wheels but going to try out my new FK1000p soon


----------



## Maggi200

ajc347 said:


> How much has it risen by James?
> 
> The prices on Shinereama appear to have remained constant.


So they have, only saw it on autobrite that the prices had risen a fair bit for migliore. £20 for the primo even!


----------

